# Lighten the Screen on Kindle 3



## ktcmojo (Oct 21, 2010)

Is there any way to lighten the screen on the kindle 3?  im finding it kinda difficult to read black on gray......
thanks for any help in advance! (yes im new    )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope. The screens are static.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Not much you can do about the screen, but if you hit the AA button, you'll see an option to increase the contrast of the text.

Hope that helps!


----------

